# harvesting time is near, need some advice



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2006)

hello; i just finished reading G.G's guide to curing. i usually hang my plants to dry, but due to space this year i want to harvest, manicure and dry like G.G's post. my question is: how much bud can i put into one of those brown paper grocery bags??? i acknowledge that there could be some buds that could become "flat-sided" if stacked to full but does a few inches of bud sound good. any suggestions/feedback is very appreciated. also, since the buds will be curing in the bags with one fold on top, is it necessary to still have a dark place for the buds to dry???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





peace and happy blooming


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 20, 2006)

if theres alot of bud in the bag it will take longer for it to dry, i would still keep them in a dark room so the room stays cooler


----------



## Hick (Sep 20, 2006)

Useing that 'bag' method, you will need to "turn" the buds daily to prevent the chance of molding. The more you put in the bag, the greater the chance, the greater the RH, the greater the chance, the cooler, slower the process takes place, the greater the chance. Bigger buds are especially susceptable.
I'm a believer that it is important to have good air circulation to "dry" the buds, for the first few days. Maybe leave the sack open for a few days with a fan blowing across them before starting the curing process.


----------

